# ضروري جدا يا اخواني اريد شركه تعطي دوره في برمجه ال .plc



## eng_omar_kamel (30 مارس 2011)

اريد شركه في القاهره تعطي دوره في برمجه ال pls وا سكادا

واكون ممتن جدا ليكم


----------



## eng_omar_kamel (31 مارس 2011)

21 مشاهده ولا رد


----------



## ahmelsayed (31 مارس 2011)

ممكن تجرب Jelecom
أو فيه مركز فى الأميرية اسمه تقريبا TCC او مركز التكنولوجيا المتميز و ده ممتاز


----------



## eng_omar_kamel (3 أبريل 2011)

شكرا ياجميل ربنا يوفقك


----------

